# Desoto Falls Question



## 3ringer (Dec 22, 2012)

Is there other places to camp at Desoto Falls or do you have to camp in the campground. When we go to Low Gap, we camp in a clearing rather than in the campground.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 22, 2012)

From your posts it appears you should contact the Forest Svc in Gainesville to get your answers and write down the name of the person answering your questions, if a conflict comes up. Dave


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 23, 2012)

pretty sure you must stay in the confined camping areas. Get the big fold out map of the Chatt Nat Forest, this will have roads, trails, where its legal to camp,ect. Some great spots can be found this way.


----------



## CabinFreak (Dec 29, 2012)

I've never seen any other posted signs(even on trailhead leading to the falls) allowing camping other than the designated campsites.


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Mar 22, 2013)

call mr. larry out a t serenity campground in mentone, al..very nice fellow... he built the entire campground by hand with a shovel and a wheel barrel...its quiet low key has a private lake on site... we have stated there many times and always love it...

http://serenitycampground.tripod.com/index.htm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 22, 2013)

CrazyCatfish said:


> call mr. larry out a t serenity campground in mentone, al..very nice fellow... he built the entire campground by hand with a shovel and a wheel barrel...its quiet low key has a private lake on site... we have stated there many times and always love it...
> 
> http://serenitycampground.tripod.com/index.htm



I think that is a different De Soto location than the falls in Georgia. I like his campground though.
http://www.georgiatrails.com/gt/Desoto_Falls_Trail


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Mar 22, 2013)

yea this is the one i was thinking of,,,,


----------

